
Unraveling how getting tenure works - rglovejoy
http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N28/tenure.html
======
hga
Professor Hazel L. Sive has it right:

" _Part of excellence, she says, “is that you are either the top investigator
in your field, or one of the very tiny handful of top investigators in your
field, in the world._ "

A professor has to be #1 or #2 in his field, _sometimes_ , _maybe_ #3.

" _“Competent teaching is required for promotion,” she says. Although “extreme
excellence [in research] can compensate somewhat for less excellent teaching
skills,” since acquiring teaching skills is “always in progress,” good
teaching alone is not enough for promotion._ "

All MIT classes are taught by professors (I've heard of one exception to this,
a case of a truly exceptional EECS grad student who everyone felt was the best
person in the department to teach a particular class) therefore this is a
necessary but not sufficient criteria. It is just about impossible to avoid
having anything to do with undergraduates, I know of only one professor in the
EECS department who managed that trick (let us say he was very politically
powerful, although in my direct experiences with him he was a better than OK
guy; we gave him booze, he gave us money :-).

These two above "no compromise" things are part of what makes MIT MIT.

Minor notes: the 50% failure/success rate is about average for the US from
what I've read recently. Eric Hudson's research at the gross/highest level is
I'm pretty sure a very popular area, it was back in the early '80s.

~~~
rglovejoy
"All MIT classes are taught by professors ... therefore this is a necessary
but not sufficient criteria."

That was my experience too. The guy who taught my freshman physics recitation
section was a full professor who'd written a few textbooks; I didn't find out
until years later that as a young man, he had spent the War in Los Alamos. My
differential equations class was taught by the head of the department, and so
was my freshman chemistry class.

I didn't appreciate how special it all was until I compared notes with friends
from high school who had gone elsewhere. One of them told me that his freshman
chemistry class consisted of a box of cassette tapes and a classroom section
taught by a very overworked grad student.

